# just mac.



## missbunny074 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## FashionVixen (May 27, 2005)

Jackpot! Can I come over??


----------



## roxybc (May 27, 2005)

Nice Shadow collection!!!

Wouls you mind telling me what colors those lipsticks are??  I love pinks!  I'm going to depot my shadows so I need to find some lipstick colors that I want.  Yours look nice!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 27, 2005)

WOW!!I'm jealous about your E/S collection!Great


----------



## Henna (May 27, 2005)

Damn, girl! What a great collection. I'm a MAC newbie..can you tell me what the bronzer (I think) is in pic #4? The gold compact? TIA! 

Juliana


----------



## laceymeow (May 27, 2005)

very nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  looking at all those pots of e/s gives me an urge to depot  hehe


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 27, 2005)

(cries) i wish i could say mine was as large. you go girl!


----------



## missbunny074 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna* 
_Damn, girl! What a great collection. I'm a MAC newbie..can you tell me what the bronzer (I think) is in pic #4? The gold compact? TIA! 

Juliana_

 
the bronzer is called Refined Golden, the gold case was LE, but you can still get the color, its amazing.


----------



## missbunny074 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceymeow* 
_very nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  looking at all those pots of e/s gives me an urge to depot  hehe_

 
i am just waiting for my pallets to come, than that will be my next task... time to increase my lipstick collection


----------



## missbunny074 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_





Nice Shadow collection!!!

Wouls you mind telling me what colors those lipsticks are??  I love pinks!  I'm going to depot my shadows so I need to find some lipstick colors that I want.  Yours look nice!_

 
from left to right
viva glam II
flutterby
politley pink
retrodaze
viva glam V


----------



## Oonie (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crazy Girly* 
_WOW!!I'm jealous about your E/S collection!Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jealous is not the word! Oh my gosh, that would be depotting nirvana for me!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 28, 2005)

That's a nice hefty size collection, about the size I want mine to be..not so much that you'd never use anything in your lifetime, but enough to still be exciting...

Where did you get the paint set from? Is it still available? With my luck it isn't... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 


mich.


----------



## missbunny074 (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_That's a nice hefty size collection, about the size I want mine to be..not so much that you'd never use anything in your lifetime, but enough to still be exciting...

Where did you get the paint set from? Is it still available? With my luck it isn't... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 


mich._

 
it was a l/e set that was released at christmas. i found it on ebay.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 30, 2005)

Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's enough e/s for 14 B2M!!! I would die depotting all those! How much fun would that be?!
Wonderful e/s collection!!!!


----------



## kaddy (May 30, 2005)

wow...im poor


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's enough e/s for 14 B2M!!! I would die depotting all those! How much fun would that be?!
Wonderful e/s collection!!!!_

 
I know lol!! I had to do the math too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mich.


----------



## Lollie (May 31, 2005)

Djeezes! I think they're selling as much eyeshadows as you personally owe! Amazing collection...wish you were my neighbour or someting!


----------



## missbunny074 (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's enough e/s for 14 B2M!!! I would die depotting all those! How much fun would that be?!
Wonderful e/s collection!!!!_

 
i just depotted over half of them in one night (had to stop due to the fumes). holly had i known it was this much fun i would have done it along time ago.. haha.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

your collection is what i dream of at night.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbunny074* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's enough e/s for 14 B2M!!! I would die depotting all those! How much fun would that be?!
Wonderful e/s collection!!!!

 
i just depotted over half of them in one night (had to stop due to the fumes). holly had i known it was this much fun i would have done it along time ago.. haha._

 
I know I LOVE depotting!! I wanna come help depot the other 1/2.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice e/s collection.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 11, 2005)

wow!

Could you please tell me what the names of your lipglasses are? 
thankyou


----------



## user4 (Aug 11, 2005)

HOW DID U GET THOSE PAINTS IN A LITTLE BOX!!!


----------



## makikay (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh my! Lovin all the e/s!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 12, 2005)

wow! its like a mini MAC eyeshadow store!!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh wow...I envy you...My friend has about as many eyeshadows as you do and I'm trying to convince her to let me depot them for her.  I wish I had that paint set too, would you mind telling me what brush that is in the set?  I need one bad!  And that long palette, is it still available?  Probably not, but I still wanted to ask.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are AMAZING. And my family thinks my eyeshadow collection is big! Haha.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Nov 10, 2005)

you could get 14 free lipsticks if you depotted!!!!


----------



## devin (Nov 10, 2005)

wow! that is a great collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

my gosh! your collection of eyeshadwos are amazing!


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 11, 2005)

thats amazing,very similar to my collection but with half the eyshadows and more LE palettes, stunning stuff. two questions:

1. what method have you used to depot (im dreading doing this, cant imagine whats funa about it- scared rigid i'll ruin the pans

2. How do you store all your make up?

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_And that long palette, is it still available?  Probably not, but I still wanted to ask._

 
It looks like the Temperley palette? Darn, wish I had one. They must cost a fortune.

Fantastic collection, must take up lots of space, those non-depotted e/s!


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow I love all your lip sticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such gorgeous shades.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 13, 2005)

oh my giddy gosh trousers...look at all those eyeshadows!


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

wow ur collection is so clean lol

i suddenly feel really dirty


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 3, 2005)

your eyeshadow collection is making me so green with envy.


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 4, 2005)

is there any color you don't have?!?  awesome collection, i hope mine looks like that one day!


----------



## belencina (Dec 4, 2005)

I love it!!!


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't even know how I missed this post!

LOVE the e/s pic!


----------



## mona (Dec 7, 2005)

your collection made my heart flutter! (i literally gasped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) awesome stuff !! thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## juxt (Dec 9, 2005)

all you need now is the eyeshadow shelf at the counter. lol
soo many, i'm jealous


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2005)

wow. you really love your eyes


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2005)

you really love your eyes.wow.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

you have a lot of eye shadows, gorgeus!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------

